# U need a drop net!!! if you want, for flounder!



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a thought, u could make 1!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I was making them out of bicycle wheels in the late 60's.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I posted one for sale in the for sale section, no one wanted it!


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm confused.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Me too. I keep coming back to this thread hoping to figure it out.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

What is a drop net for flounder?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

yukondog said:


> What is a drop net for flounder?


A cast net maybe? I'm lost too

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

take bicycle rim, attach a scoop net to the bottom. Tie a rope to the top of the rim...then lower it down to the flounder. Pull your flounder toward the net and lift your prize onto the pier.:thumbsup:

flounder seem to shake and spit the hook if traveling vertically for extended periods of time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We called them "hoops" back when we made them b/c no one made them back then.

Now there called bridge nets, drop nets, etc.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just picked one up from a friend


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lobster hoop. or hit up alberto zertuche of Z's easy fishing and he'll make you a 4ft, 5ft or 6ft diameter landing net. the 5ft will fit a 9ft tiger shark.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Jan 18, 2016)

They are indespensible for fishing off the piers.


----------

